# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  www.trwn.gr downtime

## 1984

Καλησπέρα.
Εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες το site ειναι down.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος mod ας το δει.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## homo

Ναι..... λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων....(  ::  ) απλά λειτουργεί το http://www.awmn.net/trwn μέχρι να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα
Ζητούμε συγγνώμη για την αναστάτωση.

----------

